# Arch on Bench and Hams on squat



## darksidefitness (Aug 3, 2013)

Arch on Bench and Hams on squat - YouTube


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 4, 2013)

Another good one. Like marky yup yup.


----------



## darksidefitness (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeap...Mark is getting up there with all his new gear, sponsor, gym, Magazine, etc...Good for him!


----------

